# Debit card for travellers



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

2/04/2012
*The Tourism Authority of Thailand and Krung Thai Bank last week launched the "Miracle Thailand" debit card for foreigners.*

The aim is to promote the Miracle Thailand Year campaign and to offer more convenient way of spending among visitors, said TAT Governor Suraphon Svetasreni.

The card holder does not require to have a passbook with Krung Thai Bank. There is no annual fee, he said, adding that the debit card can also boost spending because visitors who are afraid of credit card fraud have an alternative of safety payment.

The Miracle Thailand card is offered at all branches of Krung Thai Bank, including its currency exchange booths and the booth of the Association of Thai Travel Agents at Suvarnabhumi Airport.

The price is 100 baht, which includes a package of Krungthai Panich Insurance covering seven-day personal accident insurance for up to 10,000 baht for outpatient treatment, a maximum of 500,000 baht for inpatient treatment, and life insurance of one million baht. The card holder can top up the amount in the debit card to the maximum value of 30,000 baht at any branch of Krung Thai Bank and its nationwide currency exchange booths.

According to Krung Thai Bank, the card holder can also buy goods or withdraw cash from ATMs any where in Thailand without any charges.

source

*****

what do people think?
appears to be a good deal - could be a quite a saving not paying 150 baht each time an overseas credit card used at an ATM. 
Could still get stolen/cloned etc though with a 30k limit maybe not so appealing for international thieves?


----------



## steiner (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes,looks like a good deal for the tourist who maybe does not want to open a proper bank account.This assumes that the exchange rate ( assuming its funded by cash in a foreign currency ) is competetive and there are no other hidden charges.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ exchange rate - up to the customer who can exchange elsewhere if he/she wants to, bring in cash to open the account
Banks closed till Tuesday 10th, I'll get some more info next week.


----------

